

CodePlex is Microsoft's free open source project hosting site. - franze
http://www.codeplex.com/

======
randomfool
And has been for years. News?

~~~
lukeholder
maybe cos of a redesign? looks different to when i last saw it?

~~~
romnempire
nah, redesign's been around for a while.

